# Id snail



## Jpet240 (Nov 14, 2015)

Just found this guy in my tank. Nothing new has gone in over 6 months. Kinda odd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpedersen (Jun 30, 2014)

All I can say is that it looks like the ones in my wife's classroom vivarium. They don't seem very destructive to the plants, so I wonder if they're just scavaging detritus.


----------



## OH23 (Sep 19, 2008)

Its a Bush snail/Orchid snail ( Zonitoides arboreus ).

They actually do quite the damage to new roots/leaves when in big numbers.

p.s - if you have any orchids, it probably came in with them.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

OH23 said:


> Its a Bush snail/Orchid snail ( Zonitoides arboreus ).
> 
> They actually do quite the damage to new roots/leaves when in big numbers.
> 
> p.s - if you have any orchids, it probably came in with them.


I found a shell that looked similar in a shipment of orchids one time. Thanks for the ID.

Either way I would remove it.


----------



## DrakonicKnight (Aug 24, 2018)

I found multiple of these in my tank, they nearly killed off half the plants in there. I find them cute though so I can't kill them and I don't believe they are native so i cannot release them. I just have a snail tank now along with all the frog tanks for any snails i find


----------

